# رسومات معمارية لبعض الفيلات



## eng.abdelhamed (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخوكم مهندس مدني واحتاج الي بعض الرسومات المعمارية لبعض الفيلات الرجاء لمن يمتلك البعض اويعرف مواقع ممكن اجد بها هذة اللوحات الرد علي 
وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## الصبا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=243
هذه عدة مواقع عن الفيلات


----------



## الصبا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=369
وهذا ايضا


----------



## الصبا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=68172


----------



## عمر عبد السلام (24 ديسمبر 2009)

انا متشكر جدا


----------



## mohamed2009 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (12 يونيو 2010)

جزيتم خيرا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السيدجودة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*sayedhandsa*



الصبا قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=243
> هذه عدة مواقع عن الفيلات[/QUOTا
> ارجو الحصول علي بعض المخططات المعمارية


----------

